

Touching the Hot Stove – Experiential versus Theoretical Learning - tc
http://steveblank.com/2009/08/13/touching-the-hot-stove-experiential-versus-theoretical-learning/

======
icco
An interesting article. I definitely agree that business in general is
definitely something learned experimentally.

In a related note, one thing I've found is looking at students and how they
perform at a job based on how they were initially taught computer science.
Students with more experimental learning made much different types of
decisions than students that were taught more theoretical stuff. Neither of
the decisions are better, but they are significantly different schools of
thought.

